# Что за баян, оцените, пожалуйста



## head (30 Июл 2012)

Здравствуйте. 
У меня есть баян, хотелось бы узнать, что за производитель и примерный год выпуска. Никаких идентификационных надписей не нашел
Судя по всему отечественный

[img=left]http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=a2cf81ec279d8555a39c6aabd43178ec[/
img]

[img=left]http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=88ab1b126fb18af4efe50645ef66bd4a[/
img]

[img=left]http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=f591973c4c3fabc43fe458b1210af688[/
img]


----------



## Евгений51 (30 Июл 2012)

*head*,
похоже а Ростов-Дон.
Кировские старые тоже такие.


----------



## MAN (31 Июл 2012)

По-моему это какая-то смесь "французского с нижегородским" сильно отдающая кустарщиной. Основа (корпус, как минимум) - явно от серийной фабричной модели. Какой именно я сказать не берусь. Правая сетка (обе её части и спереди и сзади грифа) явно "не родная", какая-то "самопальная", она не очень-то и пригнана к полукорпусу - видны незакрытые ею необработанные торцы деревянных деталей. Левая клавиатура и басовая накладка тоже выглядят на мой взгляд как-то чужеродно. Клавиатуре, кажется, немного тесновато в отведённом ей пространстве, плюс к этому имеются нехарактерные для баянов ажурные отверстия вверху и внизу накладки, что наводит на мысль о трансплантации "органов", взятых у другого инструмента (уж не аккордеона ли?). Словом, то ли это изначально была неизвестно кем сотворённая "сборная солянка", то ли позднейшая переделка серийного баяна в этакое "чудо". Любопытно было бы заглянуть внутрь и посмотреть на голосовую часть.


----------



## lelikbolik (17 Дек 2012)

продаётся кнопочный аккордеон итальянской фирмы "PERMARIA" 6.800 евро! пишите на почту кого заинтересовало! [email protected]


----------

